# Verkaufe Devilbike



## Koxxi (5. Januar 2003)

Verkaufe Devil Trial 26" komplett

2 Jahre alt. Guter Zustand
Komponenten:
Alu-Rahmen schwarz perl-lack mit P-Bone blau metallic.
HS33 vorne und hinten mit Monty-Pads
Onyx-Hinterradnabe mit DT-Swiss Speichen in Megamo Competition Hinterradfelge 
gelocht (durchgelocht) 36 Loch.
Coda Kurbeln mit Alutech-Rockring
XT-Innenlager
Tioga AC01 Steuersatz industriegelagert
LX-Vorderradnabe 32 Loch, Rigida Felge
Titec-Vorbau mit Scott Octano Lenker
Echo Miniseat
Megamo Pedale
105 Shimano-Schaltwerk
Scram-Kette
Hot-S Vorderradreifen
Echo-Hinterradreifen
Carbon-Booster vorne und hinten

Preis: 650 Euro / Selbstabholer

E-Mail: [email protected] oder [email protected]








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2003)

Mach mal n Bild vor der seite oder besser gesagt so mehr von Hinten im Hellen, damit man ordentlich was erkennt, wie viele beulen und so hat der rahmen!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elhefe (6. Januar 2003)

Das nenne ich mal nen fairen Preis.

Da hätte ich glatt Lust zuzuschlagen, aber ich hab nen Devil und kein Geld.


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Januar 2003)

das ding sieht wirklich sehr geil aus, was isn daran alles ne mehr so in ordnung? und is nur selbstabholen möglich oder kannstes mit auch eintüten und zuschicken undn ordentliches bild  wär ne übel


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. Januar 2003)

Ich glaub schon das man den in mehrere Teile sägen kann und dann bekommsten zum Kilopreis 

Boah ich glaub ich bin heute zu scherzen aufgelegt


----------



## Koxxi (6. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Koxxi _
> *Verkaufe Devil Trial 26" komplett
> 
> 2 Jahre alt. Guter Zustand
> ...


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2003)

Toll, das Bild sagt auch ned mehr


----------



## Koxxi (6. Januar 2003)

Hallo,

naja, Bild ist nicht so toll.

Gruß
Koxxi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (6. Januar 2003)

stells mal draußen hin morgen wenns hell ist und amch mal n foto!


----------



## schalom (6. Januar 2003)

wenn du es verschicken könntest, wäre ich SEHR daran interessiert!


----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Januar 2003)

sieht ne schlecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (6. Januar 2003)

verschickt wär ich auch ne abgeneigt...


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Januar 2003)

ich hätte da auch was anzubieten:

echo es3 weiß (rahmen ca 10 wochen alt)
hope naben vo und hi
echo vorbau 100mm (leicht schief) / oder monty 130mm
monty lenker
tiagra schaltwerk
hs33 hi und vorne (die hintere ist ca 6 wochen alt, mit monty bremsbelägen)
xt innenlager 73/122
22er blatt vorne / hinten 17 -> gerade kettenlinie
echo miniseat
cane creek steuersatz
alex dx 32 gelocht hinten angesägt (echo supra trial mantel 26*2.5)
mavic 519 (irc mythos xc 26*2.1)
rohloff slt 99 kette (ca 10 wochen alt)
shogun kurbel
doppelkäfig pedale (lager ausgelutscht, neue pedale kosten aber nicht viel)
oury griffe schwarz
alutec rockring
ca 10,6 kg
rahmen weiß
steuersatz/naben rot eloxiert
bremsen silver

700 euro??? (bedenke, alleine der rahmen kostet ca 500 euro und ist sogut wie neu, abgesehen von den trial-spuren)

wie wärs???

das einzig etwas schlechtere bauteil ist die shogun kurbel, aber die hält genauso. ansonsten denke ich, dass alle teile wirklich sehr gut sind.


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Januar 2003)

und noch eins...


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Januar 2003)

und das letzte noch.


----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Januar 2003)

Warum verkaufst das Echo rad? Rahmen angerissen


----------



## ey-le-an (7. Januar 2003)

mal was anderes probieren, evtl zoo oder es2. ausserdem will ich einen alu gebürsteten rahmen. und evtl mal v-brakes. da kann ichs gleich mal verchecken und ein komplett neues holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (7. Januar 2003)

Ach man, ich will auch mal ne gute V-Brake Hinten Fahren, weiß aber ned ob ich mir ne XTR oder die Arch Rival von Avid hole? Was meinst du was richtig gut is?


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Januar 2003)

Ich fahre hinten eine Avid SD 7 und bin zufrieden. Meine blauen Ritchey Team Issue Beläge greifen gut unter sämtlichen Bedingungen  
Eine XTR kostet ungefär das gleiche und ist minimal schwerer. Den größten Nachteil den ich da sehe, ist die Technik. Da ist einfach zu viel Technik dran für meinen Geschmack. Das macht sich bei schlechten Witterungsbedingungen leicht bemerkbar. Ok, die Gelenkbuchsen sind verkapselt und sollten damit dicht sein, aber ich habe deutlich gemerkt, dass die XTR durch das Parallelogramm System deutlich nachgibt, wenn man stark am Hebel zieht. 
Also das ist nen Punkt, an den man sich gewöhnen kann, aber ich mag dann lieber die "einfachen" V-Brakes, wie Ritchey oder Avid. 
Aber das ist Geschmackssache und eine XTR ist keinesfalls schlecht! (Aber zu viel Technik )

Matze

PS: Nokon Züge beseitigen sämtliche Vorurteile von V-Brakes!


----------



## Bonebreaker (8. Januar 2003)

Matze,

die Richey Belege sind doch welche zum einschieben oder? Haste da keine Probs, wenn de mal mit Bitumen, Cola oder Zuckerwasser fährst? 

Mir hat es da nämlich immer die Cartridges aus meinen SD`s rausgekloppt und irgendwann konnt ich die Dinger dann inne Tonne hauen. Bin jetzt auf die ganz normalen Cool Stop umgestiegen und wenn mal die Felge ab und an mal mit Terpentin säubert, dann ist die Bremsleistung genial.

Peter


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Wiso teer zuckerwasser...? Ich dacht das is ne V-Brake und keine Magura 

Am Hinterrad würd ich ekine XTR oder Arch Rivel fahren... irgednwas Ur-V-Brakemäßiges wie SD7 oder SDTi...

Denn gerade am Hinterrad bekommt die sonst mächtig schnell Spiel.... Nokonzüge solltn eigentlich selbstverständlich sein. Werse einmal gefahren hat.....

Zum Paralelogramm. Durch das Parralelogramm flextes aber auch mehr weil du irgendwo mehr bremsleistung hast. Hast du kein Parralelogramm machen die Bremsbeläge ne drehbewegung daher ist der Bremsbelag vieleicht bei verschiedenen Hebelkräften nie komplett und optimal aner Felge angelegt?
Oder wenigstens die Dosierbarkeit sollt mit Parralelogramm besser sein. Shimanos Paralelogramtechnik ist allerdings sehr Wackelig. aber sone Avid is da glaube mal zu testen am Vorderrad zumindest am hinterrad nix mit Paralelogram....

So gut jetze ich will nu penne


----------



## KAMIkazerider (8. Januar 2003)

mist
wo bekomm ich 700  her *gggg*


----------



## ey-le-an (8. Januar 2003)

der 100er echo vorbau ist schief (steht oben aber schon), wer das bike trotzdem will bekommt einen 130er monty als ersatz geschenkt.


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Januar 2003)

verdammt, das ding hätt ich aber auch gern, nur da gerad ich irgendwie mit meiner mutter aneinander...


----------



## gonzo_trial (8. Januar 2003)

Hehe habter nich genuch Platz iner Wohnung die Bikes unterzustellen?   

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (8. Januar 2003)

@ Bonebreaker


Sorry, aber so was benutze ich net in Verbindung mit ner V-Brake. Mein System bremst für mich genial. Ab und an mal anflexen und fertig....für den Regen versteht sich 

MATZE

PS: Ja ich habe die Beläge zum Rausschieben oder du kannst dir doch auch ohne weiteres die Bremsklötze mit Aufnahme bestellen. Passen und bremsen genauso


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Januar 2003)

erstens hamer nichmal ansatzweise genuch platz, deswegen steht mein anderes auch im keller und zweitens versteht die ne wieso ich 2 bikes brauch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (8. Januar 2003)

Naja.
Ich verstehs auch nicht!


Achso du hast noch gar kein Trial Rad...

... na gut ich verstehs!


----------



## Kohlwheelz (25. Januar 2003)

Man müßte dir eigentlich Recht und Links ne Ohrfeige geben, dein schönes Devil verkaufst du! Das kann man höchstens verzeien wenn du dir wieder ein neues jolst!!


----------

